# Beavis and Butt-Head Collection on DVD



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

"Get your hands on 32 of the coolest episodes from your favorite Dillweeds! The History of Beavis & Butt-Head 2 Volume Collection. Buy it September 24th." 

"DVD Special Features: 
Retrospective Montages
Beavis & Butt-Head Promos
Thanksgiving Day Parade Special
VMA Appearance"

(Wil also be on VHS)

I am going to pick this up. Beavis & Butt-Head were cool. Now, if they would just put "Daria" out on DVD. And Ghostbusters!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What a waste of perfectly good plastic. :lol:


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Butt-head : Uh huh huh huh, you said "waste".

Beavis : Yeah, mm-hmm-HMM-mm, waste. POOP. Waste rules.

:lol:


----------



## Mike T (Jul 24, 2002)

So you are saying that this "Box Set" is from the MTV days? or is it something else? I know I have worn out my "Bevis & Butthead Do America" DVD.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike T _
> *So you are saying that this "Box Set" is from the MTV days? or is it something else? I know I have worn out my "Beavis & Butthead Do America" DVD. *


Yes, these are the MTV shorts. They have the rock video critique segments removed because of rights issues so the cartoons run about 5 minutes each.

AND CHECK THIS OUT ! Another collection of B&B, and it looks like a different set -

http://www.timelife.com/is-bin/INTE...bD19HjPIs92jG85u2skoBAy_gccd?ProductSKU=18710

"The History of Beavis & Butt-Head" 2 Volume Collection, available everywhere soon, has 2 DVDs w/32 shorts + extras, while this TimeLife set has 3 seperately packaged discs w/ 43 episodes.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I miss those guys, I watched them for years until South Park came around


----------

